# Best Bell Boots?



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

My mare has a serious overreach and is going through bell boots left and right. I usually get the rubber pull on ones, double thick bottoms but she is shredding them every 2-4 weeks. 

Her feet were just done 2 weeks ago. My farrier squared the toes on the hind feet and put half rounds on the front to see of they will help her break over faster. 

I have tried the "no turn" bell boots and let me just say... They still turn! 

Anyone have some suggestions on good bell boots that really hold up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

The Classic Equine and Pro Choice bell boots work for me. I love the ballistic no-turns, but if you don't put them on exactly right, they do turn. It's important to get the proper size and placement. The ballistic nylon ones seem to last a good long time.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

To ride or for turn out? For turn out I'd just keep going with the cheapest rubber pull-ons (everything else breaks even faster, and more expensive in general). My qh has pull-ons 24/7.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Oh, I didn't even consider turnout. 

I would not recommend anything other than pull-ons for turnout, because I've seen horses pull off boots with velcro. And sometimes, it wasn't the horse wearing the boot.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

She keeps them on 24/7 otherwise she will pull her shoes. Just didn't know if there are other brands that people have used that hold up longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Nope. I tried velcros, and I tried those more pricy neoprene ones. Rubber pull-ons lived the longest for me.


----------



## ziptothestar (Jan 29, 2012)

I use the brown gummy, rubber pull-ons 24/7. Beval is my preferred brand.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Ziptothestar, I use the gummy ones too.. Double thick.. Not sure what brand they are though. I guess I just have to keep buying them...

Thanks everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

I really like these No Turn bellboots. I purchased these bell boots after every other pair I own rubbed my new horse's sensitive skin. I was impressed with the quality and construction of these boots - they are very well made and have held up well so far! The fit is great, my mare has a lot of bone and these are adjustable enough to fit her well. No rubbing after many weeks of wear. These are less expensive than many other brands I've tried and still hold up better and do the job better. Love the color choice and would definitely recommend these!


----------

